# Honkys (pics)



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Myself and Justund223 went out last weekend and had a couple of great shoots. After a tough season to date, these were well deserved. Justins Pup made her first retrieve at about 100 yards at 9 months old. It was fun to be a part of.

Adam









































Also my buddy bigeyes and I battled the 90 degree heat on another hunt


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

nice spread you guys have out there! good work :beer:


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

That looked like fun. Nice dog.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Adam, i didnt know you had a dog too :lol: You mean to tell me we are packing 3 dogs in one rig going to sask? 

nice pics.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice job! Great Pics, Good looking spead how many do u put out?


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

USAlX50 , I am not sure if I am going to bring my doggy, I suppose it depends on how many others are bringing there dogs. I dont want to be the guy who makes it to crowded. By the way, I heard your dog I amazing , I am really looking forward to watching him work. Should be a blast. Talk to ya later!

Adam


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Way to stack em up Adam. Like the pics. I'll have to give you a call before we head out next week.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Justin, you planning on comming up for opener or guna ride it out in sota? Nice pics btw :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

NIce work boys!


----------



## Shaine Swenson (Apr 16, 2009)

Thought you switched to bigfoots?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

year old post champ! They run foots!


----------



## Shaine Swenson (Apr 16, 2009)

Horker23 said:


> year old post champ! They run foots!


ha Never seem to look at the dates on em. thanks


----------

